# International 4230



## iceman99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all 

We have a international 4230 , the gear leaver has popped out of its knuckle joint but we are not too worried about this as its stuck in first gear but we would like to top up the gear box oil as its a bit rough changing through the ratios . 
Does anyone know where the top up point is ????

Cheers 

Rich


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't recognise "IH 4230" ????are you sure it's not a Case IH 4230 ??

Is it a crabbed or non cab m/ c or does it have a ROPS frame ??


----------



## iceman99 (Aug 18, 2012)

cyrush said:


> Don't recognise "IH 4230" ????are you sure it's not a Case IH 4230 ??
> 
> Is it a crabbed or non cab m/ c or does it have a ROPS frame ??


Sorry it's a case 4230 and it has a cab

Cheers


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

O/k there should be a dipstick, accessed from back of tractor on l/ hand side by 3 point linkage for transmission and hydraulics oil level.?? 

Shortage of oil would give hydraulic issues long before it affectected the gear change.your change issue is more likely clutch disc drag. Have you checked the oil level in the clutch master cyl reservoir, ( under bonnet on cab bulkhead) HY tran or mineral oil only do not use brake fluid of mix with brake fluid as it buggers the system???

Tranny oil filler is the square plug on hydraulic casting just above the top link mounting.


----------

